# Fraternal Greetings from South Africa - Lodge Brits



## Thomasdlp (Sep 15, 2016)

Greetings Bretheren,

I am Brother Thomas de la Port from Lodge Brits Number 110 under the Grand Lodge of South Africa.

I am the Secretary of Lodge Brits. 

Br T F de la Port 

Secretary 
Lodge Brits 
Nr 110 GLSA
+27827449269


----------



## Bloke (Sep 15, 2016)

Thomasdlp said:


> Greetings Bretheren,
> 
> I am Brother Thomas de la Port from Lodge Brits Number 110 under the Grand Lodge of South Africa.
> 
> ...


Greetings Brother and welcome !


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2016)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Otto (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice to see another fellow country man on this app.

Bro. C. Otto


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 17, 2016)

Greetings & welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RobGLSA (Sep 27, 2016)

Another South African Brother, welcome and enjoy the site!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## deministri (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi bro! Alberto from México. Le mando un saludo y fuerte abrazo hasta África del Sur!


----------

